# Any company make a Bates like house/Victorian style?



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

Either in G scale or O scale otherwise that i can do a force perspective? I want to do a little whimsy and have a haunted house on top of a hill, Menards lumber company has some cut 2.75 figures, Dracula, Werewolf and so on etc to do on my layout. Otherwise ill scratch build one.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin there was one on "Evil Bay" here a while back, think its still around probably, as it was I believe around $1500 or more. Over budget for me and probably most people but it was NEAT!! But not worth what he was asking. Watch yer "Evil Bay". Regal 

Kevin here is a couple links. the second one is the neatest but may be HO scale but if yer not a rivet counter and don't care it's neato!!


Disney Village Haunted House - eBay (item 370431534297 end time Sep-19-10 08:19:18 PDT)


Psycho Bates Mansion Model Kit - Round 2 - Horror: Psycho - Model Kits at Entertainment Earth


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

if you are going to build one yourself, you might have a look here for details and proportions: 

http://www.haunteddimensions.raykeim.com/index301.html


----------

